# U-Brake, nutzt jemand eine?



## Oscar1 (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
überlege mir meine V-Brakes wieder runterzuschmeissen und auf U-Brake umsatteln. 

Bei der Montage vor ca. 5 Jahren ist mir aufgefallen das man bei kraftvollen bremsen den Rahmen hinten auseinander drückt, habe dann einen Brakebooster montiert um dem entgegenzuwirken. 

Wer fährt/bremst heute mit U-Brake und kann etwas zum Bremsverhalten berichten? 

(GT Backwoods ohne Scheibenbremsmöglichkeit)

Danke! 


Gruß, 
Oscar1


----------



## pago79 (10. Mai 2011)

...eine U paßt aber rein gar nicht auf Canti/V Sockel

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Mai 2011)

Da wirst Du kein Glück haben, wie bereits beschrieben passt das nicht. U-Brake Sockel sind dicker und weiter "oben" angebracht. Wenn Du die Bremsleistung verbessern willst, nimm eine Magura HS33. Ist unter den Felgenbremsen die Macht.


----------



## Oscar1 (11. Mai 2011)

Hmm.. schade! 

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2011)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Hmm.. schade!
> 
> Danke für die Antworten.




Selbst wenn Du eine U-Brake verbauen könntest, wäre der eigentlich Grund Deines Umbaus dadurch nicht gelöst. Dein Rahmen wird sich bei jeder Bremse etwas verwinden.


----------



## gremlino (11. Mai 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dein Rahmen wird sich bei jeder Bremse etwas verwinden.


Und erst recht bei der Magura. Dafür hat se aber Power


----------



## Oscar1 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte daß durch das Scheren-Prinzip bei der U-Brake die Zug-/ Druckbelastung in eine andere Richtung geht... wie auch immer, es passt ja leider eh nicht. 

Magura.. nee ich möchte bei einer Mechanischen-Bremse bleiben. (Ich möchte den Rahmen so lange fahren wie es geht und das Rad soll wartungsarm sein/bleiben)


----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2011)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> (Ich möchte den Rahmen so lange fahren wie es geht und das Rad soll wartungsarm sein/bleiben)



Dann führt eigentlich kein Weg an der Magura vorbei. Mit den Evo 2-Adaptern sollte sich die Verwindung in Grenzen halten. Einmal eingestellt, braucht die HS33 keinerlei Wartung. Du musst nur von Zeit zu Zeit die Beläge über den Handhebel nachstellen. Wenn die Beläge verschlissen sind einfach die Schraube zurückdrehen, neue Beläge montieren und weiter geht die Fahrt ohne nerviges Einstellen der Bremsbeläge. Die Magura ist für mich die wartungsärmste Felgenbremse am Markt.


----------



## Oscar1 (11. Mai 2011)

Da ist was dran.

Gewicht: 790g das paar lt. Homepage (ist das mit Hebeln etc?) 

V-Brake ist ja auch schon so ca. 580g + Brakebooster + Züge


----------



## cleiende (11. Mai 2011)

Magura HS22: 1998 auf Stahlflexleitung umgebaut, seither nie entlüftet.
Noch Fragen ?

Nur der U-Brake Adapter, der wird schwer zu finden sein.


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du keine Bewegung im Rahmen haben willst verbau einfach ne Cantileverbremse. Damit wirst Du nicht die Kraft aufbringen die Streben zu bewegen. Bedeutet aber auch einen Rückschritt in der Bremsqualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (12. Mai 2011)

nimm eine magura, ob 22 Oder 33 ist eigentlich egal. Brakebooster ran und du hast Ne super bremse und der rahmen verzieht sich auch nicht so. Fahre selber eine 33 und bin damit voll zufrieden.


----------



## Oscar1 (13. Mai 2011)

Canti - Nee, ich bevorzuge dann doch die V-Brake. 
Magura - ist ne Überlegung wert (aber ich schiele auch so ein wenig auf das Gewicht)


----------



## cleiende (13. Mai 2011)

Aufs Gewict kommt es beim Backwoods, eigentlich bei kaum einem GT, an. Leichtbau kam vom andern Gary.
Eine Magura kriegst Du gebraucht immer wieder mal für EUR 50, dann noch ggfs EUR 10 für Kleinteile fürs Leitungen kürzen und fertig ist die Sorglos-Bremse.


----------



## epic2006 (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn man aufs Gewicht achten möchte, ist eine U-Brake eh keine Alternative, das Gewicht liegt deutlich über dem von Cantis oder V-Brakes. Die Bremsleistung finde ich aber durchaus sehr akzeptabel, so denn die Kombi aus Belag und Felge sowie die Einstellung passt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## esp262 (14. Mai 2011)

ich fahr die ubrake aber aufm bmx, na ja bremsverhalten will so nicht im wald rumgurken, auf der rampe ist gut, 



ansonsten an meinem ava fahr ich die HS33 (die dicken raceline D)
mit doppel buster (magura original, und für die cantis den grossen, muß man halt auf schnellspanner verzichten), aber verwindung ist immer noch da, hält aber schon seit mehreren jahren von daher würd ich mir keine gedanken drum machen


----------



## gtbiker (14. Mai 2011)

Nur das man so Bicyclemiotocrossgelumpe nicht mit einer sauber eingestellten XT U-Brake in guter Kombi Belag-Felge verwechseln sollte 
Mit ner Canti bekommt man den Hinterbau übrigens auch aufgebogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (24. Mai 2011)

gelöscht,
falsches Unterforum,
sry!


----------



## Kuwahades (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit sein BMX, welches U-Brake Sockel hat mit V-Brakes auszustatten ?


----------



## Oscar1 (31. Mai 2011)

Habe bisher nur Adapter für die Gabel gesehen. (bikemailorder)


----------



## esp262 (1. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Nur das man so Bicyclemiotocrossgelumpe nicht mit einer sauber eingestellten XT U-Brake in guter Kombi Belag-Felge verwechseln sollte
> Mit ner Canti bekommt man den Hinterbau übrigens auch aufgebogen.




na wenn man keine ahnung hat

bis vor 3 jahren xt u brake auf meinem bmx mit xt bremshebel aus der zeit gefahren


----------



## gtbiker (2. Juni 2011)

Dann was?
Dann hast du was falsch eingestellt oder zumindest nicht perfekt. Eine gut eingestellte U-Brake in guter Belag-Felge-Kombination bremst sehr sehr gut, locker vergleichbar mit einer HS und so Zeug.


----------



## esp262 (2. Juni 2011)

na ja man kann auch teer auf die felge schmieren dann kann keine bremse mit u brake halten


----------



## Oscar1 (6. Juni 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit sein BMX, welches U-Brake Sockel hat mit V-Brakes auszustatten ?


 

Oder evtl. funzt so etwas: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Brakeb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19c5e85af8


----------



## Kint (6. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Dann was?
> Dann hast du was falsch eingestellt oder zumindest nicht perfekt. Eine gut eingestellte U-Brake in guter Belag-Felge-Kombination bremst sehr sehr gut, locker vergleichbar mit einer HS und so Zeug.



Das kann man nur unterstreichen. Gilt so auch für Cantis. 
Damals war es ja auch noch üblich tatsächlich für jedes Felgenmodell einen bestimmten Belag zu empfehlen. Gut es war auch noch möglich weil die Marken und Modelle ne längere Halwertszeit als 12 Monate hatten 

Grob gesagt aber:
blankes alu als Felgenflanke -  schwarzer Belag
eloxierte Flanke, Ceramic -  Grauer Belag
dann konnte man zb bei Maguras noch grüne für Nässe kaufen, und Koolstop funktionierte sowieso immer gut. 
Naja und völlig ausgetrocknete Beläge bremsen nie gut. 

Und gerade ne Shimano U-brake mags auch wenn man die Züge tatsächlich hinterm Sattelrohr kreuzt 
- so nix gut:






Bei Cantis vor allem auch auf den Winkel des Querzuges achten, das raubt auch Bremsleistung wenn falsch eingestellt. 

Und das bisschen Verwindung macht dem Rahmen nix - allerdings gehts eben auch auf die Bremsleistung.


----------

